# "Volle Kanne"-Moderatorin Nadine Krüger: Baby da! 1x



## DER SCHWERE (15 Dez. 2011)

"Volle Kanne"-Moderatorin Nadine Krüger: Baby da!



TV-Moderatorin Nadine Krüger ist stolze Mutter geworden: Die 34-Jährige brachte bereits am 21. November in Berlin ihren Sohn Lenn zur Welt. Bei der Geburt war der Junge 55 Zentimeter groß und exakt 4690 Gramm schwer, teilte Krügers Agentur erst jetzt mit. Mutter und Sohn seien wohlauf. Der Vater ist Krügers Lebensgefährte Philipp Leonard. Im Frühjahr will die Moderatorin des ZDF-Vormittagsmagazins "Volle Kanne" ihre Arbeit wieder aufnehmen. 




​(Quelle: ddp)


----------

